# For all you P-38 fans...



## Tieleader (Sep 22, 2019)

Hey,all. 
Viewed the new Collings Foundation P-38L for the first time this weekend at Worcester,Mass. Since this is only the second time I've ever seen one before I went a little loopy with the pixs. Managed to weasel my way into the cockpit as well but as I was shooting into the setting sun so not the clearest photos.
WARNING: there's over 120 pixs so don't expect this to be a short album!
I'll post the new F6F-3N and TF-40N later...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 22, 2019)

Some of those pics are some of the best ive ever seen of the p38. Good work. Thanks for posting them!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 23, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Some of those pics are some of the best ive ever seen of the p38. Good work. Thanks for posting them!


Thanks!  The weather certainly helped...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Sep 23, 2019)

Forgot to mention the cockpit is the most acurate ww2 version out, or so I was told.
The turbos are also still functional !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 24, 2019)

You lucky so-and-so. Definitely want to add the P-38 to my collection of walkarounds. Great stuff as usual, Tieleader.


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 24, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> You lucky so-and-so. Definitely want to add the P-38 to my collection of walkarounds. Great stuff as usual, Tieleader.


It's only because of a many years relation with the foundation that I can do these sort of things. Paint planes, paint tanks,play in planes, play in tanks....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Oct 6, 2019)

So we were at Worcester...and y'all didn't introduce yerself !
I've got cockpit shots of the three fighters as I was in all of 'em at that stop. I'll sort some out later when it's not so raw.
On a happier note, this was what we were doing earlier !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2019)

Geedee said:


> So we were at Worcester...and y'all didn't introduce yerself !
> I've got cockpit shots of the three fighters as I was in all of 'em at that stop. I'll sort some out later when it's not so raw.
> On a happier note, this was what we were doing earlier !


Beautiful!
To be honest the pilot I really knew was Mac. Going to make a goal to get to know you all now.


----------

